# Bilder aus MS-Office nach CorelDraw 11 exportieren



## Corelia (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich hier jetzt lange gesucht und keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden habe, habe ich mich mal registriert und versuche, mein Anliegen verständlich zu formulieren. In der Hoffnung, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

Es geht um ein Logo (ich weiß, was gaaaanz seltenes  ). Das Logo selber habe ich inzwischen zu meiner Zufriedenheit erstellt. Aber der Hintergrund, der das Ganze abrunden soll, will nicht so recht gelingen. Ich habe eine geschwungene Notenlinie mit Schriftzug vor einem zum Relief verfremdeten Foto, die sowohl als jpeg, gif oder als cdr vorhanden ist. In CorelDraw 11 habe ich nur keine äußere Form hinbekommen, die mir gefiel.

Mehr aus Spielerei habe ich die jpeg. dann mal als Grafik in ein Word-Dokument geladen und dort eher zufällig mit den Bild-Werkzeugen genau das gewünschte Ergebnis erzielt. 

Das Logo soll später auch mal auf eine Web-Site, die allerdings nicht ich erstelle, ich stelle nur ein paar der Komponenten her. Die soll ich dann dem Web-Master of Desaster möglichst als gif. oder jpeg rüberschicken. 

* Wie kann ich dieses Bild aus der Word-Datei in ein Format umwandeln, das auch mit Corel geöffnet werden kann, damit ich an den Parts für die Webseite weiterbasteln und das fertige Bild dort mit einbeziehen kann? *

Ich weiß jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht, wie ich hier ein Beispiel hochladen kann, damit vielleicht verständlicher wird, was ich will. Aber vielleicht weiß ja auch so jemand, wo ich den Denkfehler mache und es ist ganz einfach *hoff*

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen!

Liebe Grüße 
Corelia


----------



## HeimDesigner (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo.
Das Problem hatte ich auch schon mal,
hab es auch nicht hingekommen.
Nun habe ich aber MSOffice2007 und CorelX3 und
in dieser Kombination ist es möglich MS_Office Dateien per copy-paste mit "inhalte einfügen" alles als einzelne Objekte zu importieren und dann stehen wieder alle Möglichkeiten der Weiterbearbeitung zur Verfügung...
Ich kann dir anbieten das du mir das Log als Word-Datei schickst, ich sie in Corelx3 importiere und dir es dann als corel11 Datei zuschicke.

Hoffe ich kann dir weiterhelfen...
HeimDesigner


----------



## Corelia (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo HeimDesigner,

Danke für das Angebot, das wäre einen Versuch wert. Ich bin heute abend ehrlich gesagt zu groggy, das noch zusammen zu suchen. Kann ich Dir das Log morgen schicken? Finde ich Deine mail-addy hier oder schickst Du sie mir in mein Foren-Postfach?

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Liebe Grüße und Gute Nacht

Corelia


----------



## FrageMan (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe Wort 2007 und CorelDraw X3. Bitte beschreibe etwas detailierter wie ich die Word-Abbildungen in CorelDraw X3 einfügen kann um sie dann weiter in CorelDraw X3 zu bearbeiten.

Ich habe versucht mit Copy und Paste, aber klappte nicht.. ich habe es nur hinbekommen als ganzes Bild einzufügen, dann kann ich z.B. die einzelne Elemente der Word-Abbildung nicht mehr bearbeiten. 

Bitte um Hilfe...

VIELEN DANK!


----------



## HeimDesigner (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo FrageMan,

um die Daten in CorelDrawX3 bearbeiten zu können musst du die entsprechenden Sachen in Word markieren und kopieren.
Anschließend in CorelX3: Menü -bearbeiten, Inhalte einfügen, dann Bild (erweiterte Metadatei) auswählen und bestätigen.

Viel Spaß dabei
Heimdesigner


----------



## FrageMan (31. Juli 2008)

*VIELEN DANK!*


----------



## joho1975 (10. Dezember 2008)

hallo,
ich habe ein ähnliches problem und habe euren lösungsvorschlag angewendet. es funktioniert einwandfrei, jedoch bei der übertragung einer grafik mit transparentem teil wird dieser nicht mit ins corel übertragen. 
wie schaff ich das?

vielen dank

lg joho


----------

